# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalice od 8 kg naviše

## zrinka banić

Koja imate iskustva, koje ste marke koristili, zbog čega ste zadovoljni, a što je trebalo biti drugačije

----------


## Ancica

Nema sjedalica od 8 kg na vise.  Sjedalice su podijeljene u grupe 0/0+ za djecu od 0 do 10/13 kg, grupa I za djecu od 9 do 18 kg (i koja se mogu samostalno ustati), grupa II za djecu od 15 do 25 kg te grupa III za djecu od 22 do 36 kg.

----------


## mamaja

Pošto ne mogu otvoriti novi topic, pitat ću ovdje.
Danas nam se pokidala kopča na sjedalici i ne može se popraviti, tako da je sjedalica neupotrebljiva. Sad ne znam šta da radim.
Bruno je 9 mj i diže se na noge (povuče se rukama za namještaj bez problema) i to već duže vrijeme, ali ima 8 400 g, što nije dovoljno za sjedalicu prema naprijed. Ne kupuje mi se nova sjedalica 0-9, jer sam ionako mislila kupovati veću za mjesec dva (kad navučemo 9 kg). 
Šta mi predlažete? Da kupim onu kombiniranu sjedalicu (što može i prema nazad i prema naprijed)? Kako se u njima napravi nagib od 45? Ili one mogu biti uspravnije iako su okrenute prema nazad?

----------


## LeiA

Ja mislim da možeš slobodno kupiti sjedalicu od 9-18 kg. Ima modela, znam sigurno za MAXI COSI PRIORI XP da se može nagnuti u 4 položaja, možeš kupiti i zaštitnik za glavicu i može se postaviti i prema naprijed i prema natrag.
Onih 600 gramića će brzo dostići...

----------


## ivarica

i kad ih stigne, tek tada moze unutra!

----------


## Janoccka

Mislim da je u ovom slučaju najbolje kupiti autosjedalicu 0-18 kg i montirati ju u smjeru suprotno vožnji. Nikako autosjedalica 9-18 i nikako autosjedalica montirana u smjeru vožnje!

----------


## Janoccka

Jesi sigurna da se Maxi Cosi Priori može montirati u smjeru suprotnom smjeru vožnje?

Što se kilaže tiče, tih 600gr i ne mora doći tako brzo, mada to ovisi od bebe do bebe.... Npr. Jan je sa 10 mjeseci imao 7930 gr a sa godinu i dva tjedna 8300 gr. Tako da smo se mi dugo vozili u smjeru suprotnom vožnji   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Nikako ne stavljati dijete koje jos nema devet kila u sjedalicu koja je za djecu od 9 kg navise.

Janoccka dobro veli, trebas potraziti sjedalicu koja se montira u oba smjera i voziti dijete suprotno smjeru voznje dok ne dogura do tih 9 kg i dok se ne moze samostalno ustat.

Moguce podesavanje nagiba kod sjedalica koje se montiraju u smjeru voznje ne igra apsolutno nikakvu ulogu u povecavanju sigurnosti djeteta koje nije unutar granica tezine za tu sjedalicu - ta sjedalica bez obzira na ovakvo ili onakvo podesavanje nije sigurna za to dijete.

----------


## Mony

Mamaja, a da ti netko posudi? Mozda nadjes nekog da zbilja za tih par mjeseci ne moras kupovati novu.

----------


## mamaja

Nažalost nemam od koga. Danas sam zvala neke ljude koji imaju klince  1-2  godine, pod pretpostavkom da imaju male sjedalice koje više ne koriste i dobila poražavajuće odgovore - jedni su mi rekli da su bebu do 4mj vozili u maminom krilu,a nakon toga stavili u sjedalicu 9-18 kg, a drugi da sjedalice onda još nisu bile zakonom obavezne  :shock: 

Znala sam da u obzir dolazi jedino sjedalica koja se može postaviti u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje, ali mi nije bilo jasno kako ću je postaviti pod 45, ali danas sam malo gledala te sjedalice pa sam vidjela da se mogu nagnuti onako kako treba.  Našla sam jednu Neonato za 0-18 kg, izgleda mi dosta dobro, pa me zanima jeste li imali iskustva s takvom sjedalicom, da li je komplicirana za postaviti.

----------


## Ancica

uh, neonato, ak se dobro sjecam sa proslog pregleda, je kompliciran za postaviti, odnosno tesko se dobro ucvrsti.  Jos uz to ako ne dode s kopcom za fiksiranje (crvena plasticna kopca kojom se fiksira pojas da ne klizi kad ucvrstis sjedalicu) onda ju je nemoguce cvrsto postaviti.

Gdje si vidjela tu sjedalicu?

----------


## Ancica

mamaja, nemoj kupovat neonato.

----------


## mamaja

Uh, a taman sam pomislila da sam pronašla nešto dobro. A imaš li neku koju bi preporučila? Jannocka ima Brevi i kaže da je ok, ali da je i nju dosta teško postaviti.

----------


## Janoccka

Ma da... ja bi svakome preporučila da dijete dok god može bude u 0-10/13 kg ali u tvom slučaju i ja bi se odlučila za 0-18. 
Mi smo se malo mučili s tim nagibom ali mislim da smo onda znali za rezanac da bi situacija bila puno lakša. Osim toga kod Brevi je malo problematična kopča za koju treba bar dva čovjeka da ju postavi i fiksira kopču. Mi smo skužili da u našem auto treba maksimalno zavrnuti vez pojasa, skroz izravnati pojas na mjestu gdje ga treba pritisnuti kopčom i sada je sve OK, sjedalica ne mrda ni milimetar a po prvi puta zaista imam osjećaj da kopča neće popustiti. Štoviše, MM ju sada uspije sam montirati. Ne bi ju preporučila nekome tko mora često prebacivati autosjedalicu iz auta u auto, ali nama je čisto OK!

----------


## Ancica

kod brevi je problem s tom kopcom (al bar je ima, za razliku od neonato i cam) al inace je OK.

imas i bebe confort iseos safe side koja bi trebala biti OK

al bas sam u bedu jer sam isla gledat da li ih ima tu i cijene su opcenito za autosjedalice ziva koma.  ja neznam tko kome mast tu vadi al nemrem vjerovat da je proizvodnja istih na ovom kontinentu toliko skuplja od proizvodnje na sjevernoamerickom (gdje su cijene duplo manje)   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ancica

e, i josipa s ovog foruma je rekla da je nedavno kupila Concord Ultimax sjedalicu za 0-18 kg, de je zagnjavi da ti veli gdje.  ana.m je kupila od concorda Trimax, mozda i ona ima info gdje se moze kupiti Ultimax.

----------


## Janoccka

Mislim da su oni išli u Sloveniju po autosjedalicu...

----------


## mamaja

I ova neonatova koju sam gledala ima kopču.
Gledam u TLovom katalogu bebe confort iseos i izgleda mi super, ali cijena mi je   nedostižna.
ana.m je svoju koliko se sjećam kupila u Sloveniji (predaleko)
Josipu ću potražiti.

Glava me već boli od sjedalice, 2 dana samo o tome razmišljam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ancica

Ako ima kopcu onda OK.  Al ajd se nadi s jednom od nasih Osijeckih savjetnica (janoccka i ivancica) pa da ti one pomognu kod namjestanja.

----------


## Ancica

Osjeckih?   :Embarassed:

----------

hm ni meni neda otvorit novu temu..
upravo sam dobila novi neckermann za zimu pa gledam imaju sjedalice grupa 1-3 po 600 kn.
ančice, sjećaš se šta smo pričale, da ako imaju svoje pojaseve na pet točaka, onda je ok da dijete od 11 kg može unutra?al me zanima na šta moram obratit pažnju kad zovem za informaciju i je li uopće ta sjedalica čemu valja..
piše da je to sigurnosna sjedalica SOLO, a ispod slike piše kids im sitzen...
ne djeluje mi loše, al neznma jel imaju takve sjedalice potrebne certifikate?

----------


## mamaja

Evo, odlučila sam se i naručila Brevi, dolazi za tjedan dana.
A onda moram napraviti fini ručak i mirisom dovući Janoccku iz Vk da ju montira   :Grin:

----------


## Janoccka

Da, da... lako je mene nahraniti, ali za motažu moraš primiti na ručak cijelu obitelj. MM je tu najvažnija karika, ja sam malo slabašna (tko bi rekao...) da pritisnem kopču kak spada!
Koji model si naručila?

----------


## Ancica

> hm ni meni neda otvorit novu temu..
> upravo sam dobila novi neckermann za zimu pa gledam imaju sjedalice grupa 1-3 po 600 kn.
> ančice, sjećaš se šta smo pričale, da ako imaju svoje pojaseve na pet točaka, onda je ok da dijete od 11 kg može unutra?al me zanima na šta moram obratit pažnju kad zovem za informaciju i je li uopće ta sjedalica čemu valja..
> piše da je to sigurnosna sjedalica SOLO, a ispod slike piše kids im sitzen...
> ne djeluje mi loše, al neznma jel imaju takve sjedalice potrebne certifikate?


Jel to ova: link?

Na izgled je OK.  To je sjedalica koja se, nakon sto dijete dogura do 18 kg, pretvara u booster.  S tim da nema utor za provlacenje gornjeg dijela pojasa kako bi se namjestio na sredinu djetetovog ramena nego kopcu (ona crvena, koja je na slici zakacena za lijevu stranu pojasa gore) koja spusta pojas na djetetovo rame.  Iskreno, neznam koliko je dobar taj sistem al pretpostavka je da je prosao atest pa valjda valja.  Ako kupis na kraju tu sjedalicu, pazi da ne izgubis tu kopcu jer onda sjedalicu neces moci koristiti za booster neko vrijeme (dok dijete dovoljno ne naraste da joj vise ne treba).

Imali smo jednu slicnu takvu (al neznam je li bila ista marka/model) na jednom pregledu u Zagrebu, bila je nedavno kupljena ali nije dobro sjedala u vozilo a i sistem vezanja za auto joj je bio koma.  Ne mora biti da je ova isto takva, stvarno, samo mi slici, ali samo da te upozorim.

Problem s narucivanjem preko kataloga i neta je taj sto ne mozes isprobati sjedalicu u svojem autu prije nego je kupis.  A ako nemas mogucnosti vratiti nakon sto si skuzila da sjedalica nije kompatibilna s tvojim autom onda si bacila novce.

----------

je je to je ta.
ma kod neckermanna ima mogućnost povrata neznam u roku 15 dana, valjda....
dakle, pretpostavka je, da je sjedalica ok?
a što se tiče namjestanja, ma bude mi BussyBee nasjela na nju pa će valjda bit ok, a ako ne bude, vratimo je
hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Janoccka

Daphne jesi kupila tu sjedalicu iz neckermanna?

----------


## Djenka

Da li ima ikakvih iskustava sa ovom
BE WAY SP as 9-36 kg
iz Neckermanna.

Rado bih iskoristila 25% gratisa   :Kiss:   , a znam da se u Neck. može vračati roba ako mi slučajno ne paše u auto, ali bih svejedno provjerila da ne ispade da je totalno nepouzdana ili loš proizvod.

----------


## Juroslav

sjedalica ima ECE R44.04 certifikat, što znači da zadovoljava minimalne propisane uvjete

ALI

sjedalice tog proizvođača (Kid im Sitz) uvijek imaju slabije rezultate na ADAC-ovim crash-testovima - najveća ocjena je osrednje (radi se o sjedalicama Nanina i Ferrari)

u svakom slučaju: odgovornost je na roditelju

----------


## Amalthea

Djenka, ova sjedalica je pala na ADAC testu; nije prošla sigurnost

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...nentID=217164&

----------


## Djenka

Onda niš. Idem ganjat kakvu bolju.
Hvala na tipu  :Smile:

----------

